# Pupcakes



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I want to make "pupcakes" but the recipe I've found calls for one egg. When I cook Jr scrambled eggs he vomits every time. I'm thinking if I shouldn't make it? As hw might get sick. I could possibly substitute it for applesauce but I'm also wondering if his tummy could handle it since he's never had it before.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, go ahead and make the pupcakes. Start out with a spoonful of it---not the whole thing. Then if Jr really is 'allergic' to scrambled eggs, you will know. If it goes well you can slowly increase the amount. Good luck!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

It's possible that he could be ok with it, depending on how many pupcakes the recipe makes. With baked stuff like that, you usually end up with only a tiny bit of egg in each so it's not uncommon for people who can't tolerate eggs to be ok with it in that way.

But otherwise my chis are ok with applesauce and it does work really well as a substitute for eggs. You could give him a little bit on its own to see if he's ok before cooking the pupcakes?


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks to the both of you. 
It calls for 1 egg and makes about 7 cupcakes. Which I'm guessing isn't too bad. As well if I were to use some apple sauce. Plus I'll feed him no more than half a cupcake. 
I was talking to my mom and I think I'm gonna try with the egg 1st. 
Also I'm planning to freeze some. I freeze my cupcakes and their just fine I'm guessing it'll be the same with those. 
Maybe in September I'll try applesauce for Jr's birthday cake.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, if you aren't sure of Jr's reaction to eggs, try a 1/4 of the cupcake first. Just to be sure.!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I think your right maybe I should only feed him 1/4 of the cupcake. 
I've already made my schedule on a Sunday to bake dog cupcakes and human cookies. Lol I can't wait 🙂 I haven't baked in a while but I honestly enjoy it.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

So Jr did just fine with egg inside the cupcakes. All my dogs enjoyed them. Maybe next I'll try with applesauce and see how that goes. To replace the oil and maybe even the egg. Or try a healthier version.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds good enough for humans!


----------

